# Linux na komórkę ?

## dlucik@go2.pl

Od jakiegoś czasu czytam co nieco o linuxie na komórkę, sa juz jakieś komórki z linux-em ponoć...

Chciałem zapytać czy istnieje taka możliwość ze w niedługim czasie będzie taka moziwość, mianowicie że będę mogł zamiast tego durnego symbiana używać linux-a najlepiej gentoo  :Smile: , posiadam nokie e50 i zastanawia mnie nie jest to za słaby tel na takie rzeczy...

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

--

podobny temat przewijał się pare razy.

co do samej e50 czy innych podobnych telefonów. tu nie chodzi o moc sprzętu, ale o specyfikację, ktorą linux niekoniecznie będzie chciał pociągnąć.

----------

## Yatmai

No jeśli trafi się jakiś sensowny procek w komórce typu ARM7 czy Geode to da radę, ale na jakieś wytwory producenta na użytek danej komórki bym nie liczył  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=QyVJgw-H5l8

 :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Pełnowartościowa wersja Ubuntu, jak ładnie wygląda. Szkoda, że trzeba modyfikować komórkę. A wiadomo jest w jakim celu robione są te modyfikację?

----------

## mbar

Dałeś się na to nabrać, Zwierzak?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Redhot

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Dałeś się na to nabrać, Zwierzak? 

 

Poczytaj na google, że to nie jest żart ;P

To ta wersja Ubuntu na PDA, Ubuntu Mobile czy jakoś tak.

----------

## Zwierzak

Tylko, że wersja specjalna na komórki chyba nie korzysta z czystego gnome, jest za ciężkie.

----------

## magnum_pl

Poczytaj sobie www.motorolafans.com - forum, motki a780 e680 a1200 pracują pod linuxem, co prawda motorola na razie nie udostępniła źródeł swojego linuxa montavista ale już powstają alternatywne systemy np opie , openmoko, do tego juz można zainstalowac nowy kernel 2.6 zamiast fabrycznie instalowanego 2.4, cala masa rzeczy jest tam opisana. Mam akurat motke a780, środowisko graficzne jest oparte na QT.

----------

## garwol

http://sx1.pl/viewforum.php?f=67

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=4oCOV5cgQOo

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=GGK4Fshs6YI

----------

## Belliash

kiedy sie cos na nokie pojawi?  :Razz: 

----------

## univac^

GreenPhone, OpenMoko, OpenEZX

----------

## kurak

iPhone? Skoro Mac OS X oparty jest na darwinie, to pewnie iphone też, zastanawiam się na czym jest ipod touch, za 2 tyg będę go miał i obadam  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

To wszystko projekty, szkoda, że nie można tego kupić ani dostać w żaden normalny sposób…

----------

## univac^

Jak nie, teraz te nowe motorole śmigają na linuksie przecież, można je kupić w "normalny" sposób e6 wygląda słodko  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

greenphota ze stajni qt mozna kupic, bo pisalem do nich maila z zapytaniem o cene... ale ta niestety nie nalezala do najnizszych... kilkaset dolarów zaspiewali sobie...

a propos openmoko i innych projektów.. pewnie, jak to linux, nie zbierze jakis wspaniałych zniw wsrod ludzi, m.in dlatego, ze na linuksa i podobnych nie ma nic do obslugi GPS na przyklad. tomtom czy inne popularne sa tylko dla windowsowMobile i symbianów, a nie sadze, zeby wydali kolejne wersje.

----------

## Zwierzak

Właśnie, że tylko GreenPhone ma interesujący disegn. OpenMoko jest cienki, a przecież świetny system operacyjny i dobre bebechy to nie wszystko. Skłóciłem się ostatnio z kolegą, że wolał bym iPhona tylko z podstawowymi operacjami (rozmowy+wysyłanie i odbieranie smsów), niż OpenMoko ze wszystkimi bajerami jakie wymyślą.

A cena GreenPhona jest taka niby z powodu, że jest to edycja developerska (tak jak są dwa różne rodzaje OpenMoko), a poza tym nie jest ona przeznaczona dla zwykłego użytkownika (póki co).

Edit by Poe

ort  

----------

## Poe

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Właśnie, że tylko GreenPhone ma interesujący disegn. 
> 
> 

 

nom, to prawda. ładny jest

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A cena GreenPhona jest taka niby z powodu, że jest to edycja developerska (tak jak są dwa różne rodzaje OpenMoko), a poza tym nie jest ona przeznaczona dla zwykłego użytkownika (póki co).

 

a dla kogo?

----------

## Zwierzak

Dla osób chcących rozwijać oprogramowanie dla Qtopi. Specjalnie został wymyślony telefon, aby zobaczyć w praktyce jak wygląda obsługiwanie programów pod małym urządzeniem, bo żadnych wrażeń empirycznych nie zastąpi nawet najlepszy emulator.

----------

